# Recent and Upcoming Changes to SSO



## Alex (Dec 1, 2016)

We know the mobile version of the forum is not user-friendly. We are planning on upgrading to new software. The new software will have a mobile friendly version and it will not have a sidebar. The new software also has enhanced photo sharing and video sharing capability as well as better security. Plus the new software has likes, trophies, and member tagging built in. We anticipate to be running on the new software within 90 days. I can assure you plans are in-motion. Because our new software has a fully mobile version, we are not immediately planning on a mobile app. 

We have introduced a sidebar. This sidebar will be viewable on desktop and tablet versions. When we upgrade to new software, it won't be viewable on mobile because a sidebar is not appropriate on a mobile screen. But unfortunately, on this software, the option is to have the sidebar on all views or none, and we need it implemented. A sidebar on desktop/tablet is how forums monetize (and pay for) their sites in a way that keeps the ads out of the middle of content. Sticking a bunch of ads at the top and bottom doesn't work as well. Sidebars are everywhere on every major site you come across. The sidebar, as is, has some issues that will be resolved when we upgrade to the new software. The sidebar will adjust screen's resolutions better, as will the site. We appreciate your patience. 

There have been discussions of adblockers. Discussion of adblockers is not permitted. If you use one, that is your right to use one, but please do not encourage others to use one. Please understand that by disabling the advertisements, you are taking away the means which we use to pay the bills to keep SSO up and running.

If you have any questions or comments about what was said above, please feel free to PM or email me directly.


----------

